# New DIY tool chest



## revwarguy (Dec 10, 2012)

You know those multi drawer tool chests that go for $500 and up?  Here is one I built 
for under $100 to house my wood working tools and make more room for my machinist
tools.  Lots more info and photos at www.liming.org/toolchest
Thanks for looking!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 10, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful. That box is awesome.

 "Billy G" :man:


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Dec 10, 2012)

That sir is one very nice piece of work!


----------



## strantor (Dec 10, 2012)

looks too nice to put tools in. Looks like it should be full of antique silverware.


----------



## 12bolts (Dec 10, 2012)

strantor said:


> ....too nice to put tools in.....should be full of antique silverware.


To a tool junkie they would class as being antique silverware.

Cheers Phil


----------



## davidh (Dec 10, 2012)

i surely will add my 2 cents to what "they" said. . . . us with great envy would say "you suck"  with a big grin.   dang beautiful . . . . . . .


----------



## autonoz (Dec 10, 2012)

That is an amazing piece of work.


----------



## ortho (Dec 10, 2012)

Beautiful!  Just don't let a homemaker see it! )

---ortho


----------



## Rockytime (Dec 10, 2012)

Absolutely Gorgeous!


----------



## Thornwoods (Dec 10, 2012)

Very very nice! Excellent craftsmanship!


----------



## canerodscom (Dec 10, 2012)

You say you built that for less than $100??  I'll offer you $150 for it, no questions asked!

Seriously, nice work.

Harry


----------



## KevinL (Dec 10, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## DMS (Dec 11, 2012)

Very nice! I'm working on a tool chest too. It's coming out pretty well, but nowhere near as well as what you've managed here. :winner:


----------



## porter_jamie (Dec 11, 2012)

very nice, indeed!


----------



## JPigg55 (Dec 11, 2012)

I want to know where you shop for lumber and hardware, looks like closer to $300 worth of material where I shop. LOL
Beautiful work !!!


----------



## revwarguy (Dec 11, 2012)

JPigg55 said:


> I want to know where you shop for lumber and hardware, looks like closer to $300 worth of material where I shop. LOL
> Beautiful work !!!



Well, ok.     I noticed the last time I was in Rockler, they had the brass card holder/drawer pulls for $20.99 each. I found them for $2.79 here.  The lower drawer card holders are also very reasonable at Lawless - just one example of why search engines are your friend!

I do admit (as well as state on the website listed below) that the larger drawer bottoms were made from some pegboard I had on hand, as well as the brass knobs were left over from a kitchen remodeling job.  A full sheet of 3/4 oak veneer ply is about $47.  I got some really nice high end ballbearing drawer guides on ebay for pretty cheap as well. 

Also, I did have some, but not all, of the 1/2 oak on hand as well.  If you had to buy everything, including glue, sandpaper, polyurethane, etc. I agree you might go over budget, but still not by all that much.  Compared to a $1200 Gerstner or Snap-On, you are still doing pretty well.

Thanks everyone for the nice words of encouragement.


----------



## JPigg55 (Dec 11, 2012)

Wasn't intending to giving you a hard time about it. It is one beautiful piece of work. Bask in the glory.:whiteflag:


----------



## Metalmann (Dec 11, 2012)

Downright beautiful!!


----------



## Tamper84 (Dec 11, 2012)

Beautiful work of art!!!!


----------



## 8ntsane (Dec 11, 2012)

You Sir, Do outstanding work. :thumbsup:
It looks too nice for putting tools inside. I wish I had the skills to build such a item. Super nice job!


----------



## revwarguy (Dec 12, 2012)

JPigg55 said:


> Wasn't intending to giving you a hard time about it.



No worries, I didn't take it that way.  I've always been a bit disappointed in those DIY articles that claim you can do something for X dollars and then spend X+Y dollars to actually make it, so I guess I was responding to that.

PS I grew up in Pekin - so where DO you shop?   )


----------



## JPigg55 (Dec 12, 2012)

revwarguy said:


> PS I grew up in Pekin - so where DO you shop?   )



I do some up at Lowes & Menards around your old stomping grounds, but mostly at local lumber/hardware stores. I don't do a lot of woodworking and it's to far to drive for a few smalls.
Cheaper to go to the bigger towns, but I like to support the local stores try and keep them in business so I don't have to make the big trip for small stuff. I even got most of the stuff for building my house from local places for the added support.
At least you got out of Illinois, when were you there ???


----------



## upTheHill (Dec 12, 2012)

WOW! Vey nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## MJB (Dec 27, 2012)

WOW! What a beauty! I'm a bit late to chime in but I just registered yesterday.
Nice design and execution there man.
Mike


----------



## jgedde (Dec 27, 2012)

Is that what they call an heirloom toolchest?  Wow man, that chest is stunning!

John


----------



## revwarguy (Dec 27, 2012)

jgedde said:


> Is that what they call an heirloom toolchest? John



Beats me - I do hope it doesn't end up in some garage sale or estate auction some day, but I guess I won't care then anyway.

Somebody told me once that "Worry is interest paid in advance on a loan that you may never have to pay back." so I guess its kind of dumb to fuss about that!

Anyway, thanks everyone for the kinds words of encouragement!


----------



## regocolm (Jul 5, 2014)

Really Classy Looking Chest. Amazing finishing, A true pro at work!! )


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Jul 5, 2014)

That came out gorgeous!!

Did your wife ask you to build her a jewelry box for her yet?

Chris


----------



## Andre (Jul 5, 2014)

I like the hardware. Was it from a library card catalog? 

Beautiful work.


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Jul 5, 2014)

revwarguy said:


> You know those multi drawer tool chests that go for $500 and up?  Here is one I built
> for under $100 to house my wood working tools and make more room for my machinist
> tools.  Lots more info and photos at www.liming.org/toolchest
> Thanks for looking!


         Is this the ingenious project of the month ?  .......BLJHB


----------



## jam (Jul 6, 2014)

(((WOW))) that all I can say


----------



## revwarguy (Jul 6, 2014)

Andre said:


> I like the hardware. Was it from a library card catalog?
> Beautiful work.



Thanks - I guess you're showing your age (like me) since I always have to explain just what a card catalog is to most younger people!  Yes, the upper ones are just like those from a card catalog.  I kind of miss those!


----------

